# Hello from San Francisco, California



## mickey (Mar 7, 2006)

It's amazing that I've never before visited a martial arts forum; I've been geeking since the mid-1970s and on the mat on and off since the mid-1980s.

I did some Tae Kwon Do in New Hampshire (but can't remember the teacher's name, save to say that he was well-known and had ties to MIT TKD), Aikido in San Francisco (with Robert Nadeau Sensei, and others), and most recently, after an eight-year hiatus, Hakpido (with Master Jun-o Kang).

My kids, girl 4.75 and boy 7.25, are into Hakpido, the younger takes me to the do jang twice daily (!).

In my previous schools testing was rather optional, and so it's only at this latest school, with the kids, that I'm testing (mostly to fit in with their class structure and for the kids' view of progress).

I have some military experience (Army) and I know my way around a kitchen. And computers. And travel.

Pleased to be here.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to have you Mickey, sound as though you're a busy man.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice to have you here Mickey 

I hope you enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome.  There is a small contingency of San Franciscans here, glad to have another one!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mickey!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!
Sean


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, Welcome to MT   Glad to have you.
Happy Posting!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT...enjoy


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have. 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Mickey!*


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun here........Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi mickey, Well it's about time you got on an MA board! lol...glad you found us here...I look forward to your posts.. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Mickey your so fine
your so fine you blow my mind
Hey mickey...Hey mickey!.....

The minute I saw your name I started singing that song and haven't stopped!  HELP!   

Anyways....   Welcome to Martial Talk.  Really we aren't all nuts...well... some of us anyways...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome mickey!  Actually, we are all pretty much nuts here.  The longer you stay, the crazier you get (just kidding).  Happy posting!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, good luck with your training, you sound quite busy!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

MICKEY..Great to have you here!!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to martial talk!! have fun and enjoy im sure you can find anything you need to know here


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, Mickey! Sorry I didnt' welcome you earlier ... missed that wagon, ya know?

Happy posting!  :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, mickey!


----------



## mickey (May 8, 2006)

I just now noticed this thread (in the user CP). Was I supposed to get some sort of notification of replies to it? Did I have the default notification mis-set? (It works (instant email) for other threads....)

Anyway, wow, what a welcome! It's great to be here.

Yeah, we're really busy (but that's the way we like it). My 4-y-o and I just took our orange belt test; my 7-y-o son will probably test at the end of this month. (That's an advantage to hitting the dojang daily, you eat up the required classes number very quickly.)

I *hate* testing. Anxiety is unpleasant. This test went better than the yellow belt test, and I presume as I get more tests under my belt they'll be less nerve-wracking, but still, meh!

I think we start sparring in a few weeks. That sounds like fun. Another first for me. I really like being at Jino Kang's dojang; the people and staff are very supportive. (Something to which I'm really looking forward are weapons: I have several very nice Bu Jin jo, bokken, and tanto from my Aikido days.)

Okay, 'nuff rambling.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Woops sorry for not chiming in earlier.  It's nice to have another for the San Fran team.  Mike and me were holding up the fort for a while


----------



## bobster_ice (May 10, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## green meanie (May 10, 2006)

Hey:

I saw in you bio you studied Aikido under Nadeau Sensei. Very cool.


----------



## Henderson (May 10, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

